# Growing autos outdoors this season?



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

I hve seen a cpl outdoor growers express interest in growing autos outdoors this year and was wondering just what kind of interest there is in this...I live in a town house community in NJ so growing outdoors is a big no no for me...I think quite a few people wld be interested in seeing just how autos do when grown outside. 

Just wondering what the outdoor growing community thinks about a "group auto grow" outdoors? Get a cpl outdoor growers to do GJ's on them or maybe one GJ with everyone's info in it?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

I could do that later this spring...I have 5 lowryder seeds....


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I could do that later this spring...I have 5 lowryder seeds....



Cool...Maybe there can be like a sign up sheet where you cld put your name and what autos you will be growing? I think benny wld be in as well...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 19, 2010)

awsum idea!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey hamster im planing on breeding my RRF now for this summer i hope to put 4/5 female a week out side untill the seeds run out or weather witch ever come first hehe i  think you have a great idea and would be happy to take part this will be my first outdoor grow so it should be fun


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

Very cool guys and girls...lets see what kind of interest there is and then maybe get everyone's name and strains down in a single spot....it will be nice to see what autos can do outside...


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 19, 2010)

thats true ham...my last auto grow had major issues with mites and me moving them inside and out..the harvest was just ok and I gave a couple awayto make room for bigger plants..will be fun to see how these do with optimum sunlight.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 19, 2010)

Count me in, for sure. I can't wait to try this. I have been PMing Hamster about it and with his help, us "auto-challenged" outdoor growers can pull this off. lmao I am pretty sure on my strains, but I will wait to see about a list, or whatever we come up with.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> thats true ham...my last auto grow had major issues with mites and me moving them inside and out..the harvest was just ok and I gave a couple awayto make room for bigger plants..will be fun to see how these do with optimum sunlight.



Yeah I hve only seen a few outdoor auto grows and they were kind of last minute add ons when the best time of the season had passed...


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Count me in, for sure. I can't wait to try this. I have been PMing Hamster about it and with his help, us "auto-challenged" outdoor growers can pull this off. lmao I am pretty sure on my stains, but I will wait to see about a list, or whatever we come up with.



Great...I am glad you are still in benny...this shld be a lot of fun for you outdoor growers as well as the rest of us who can't grow outside...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 19, 2010)

I was planning on starting some auto's indoor and moving them out when the weather is past the frost zone or the nights warm to 46f consistantly...a week at least.  Starting them when I start my seeds for my '10 grow, that way they will be hopefully flowering and finishing as the Regular seedlings are still vedging.

I would be willing to take part in this fashion.  As of now, I can only have 6 plants in flower, but.....if my doc apointment to re-up my recomendation goes as I hope, I will have a 12-18 plants in flower under my new recomendation.

Excellent Idea Mr. Hampster Lewis Von Budmeister!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 19, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I hve only seen a few outdoor auto grows and they were kind of last minute add ons when the best time of the season had passed...



I've thought about it as well.  I could use some help figuring out what time of year to get them in the ground and some advice on suitable strains :hubba:.  I could safely plant them outside now but wonder about the short days.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I was planning on starting some auto's indoor and moving them out when the weather is past the frost zone or the nights warm to 46f consistantly...a week at least.  Starting them when I start my seeds for my '10 grow, that way they will be hopefully flowering and finishing as the Regular seedlings are still vedging.
> 
> I would be willing to take part in this fashion.  As of now, I can only have 6 plants in flower, but.....if my doc apointment to re-up my recomendation goes as I hope, I will have a 12-18 plants in flower under my new recomendation.
> 
> Excellent Idea Mr. Hampster Lewis Von Budmeister!



Sounds good tc...glad to hve you aboard...
Being that i am not an outdoor grower I hve no idea when the best time to hve this grow is...all you outdoor vets can work out that stuff as you all see fit. I hve been curious about autos and the outdoors and when benny pm'd me about autos I figured this might be a fun group grow idea....


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I've thought about it as well.  I could use some help figuring out what time of year to get them in the ground and some advice on suitable strains :hubba:.  I could safely plant them outside now but wonder about the short days.



I wld be pretty confident saying that the longer the day the better the results...that being said it is just that...only someone saying it...it will be nice to see results over statements...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

If I ever get back to work, and get paychecks rolling in again, I plan on trying a few.  But I have to get some loot around to buy some seeds.  I am thinking I should be getting called back soon so hopefully all goes well.

I planned on starting mine inside until just before they started to flower, and then move them out though...will this count?  I was going to try to get a good 3 weeks on them indoors to make sure they were good and strong.  Try and time it for when the days are at the longest to move them out...this is my plan anyway.

I live in town to...but I still have some old guerilla spots that I grew in for years that I know are pretty safe...especially with these little plants, and no one will be looking for them early around me the rippers don't start until sept, oct.  If we get them out by mid june they should be done by the end of july right?  I mean if started inside for a few weeks.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> If we get them out by mid june they should be done by the end of july right?  I mean if started inside for a few weeks.



Most Autos are done in 60-70 days so as long as you gve yourself 70 days from seed you shld be good to go...starting them indoors and bringing them outside sounds cool too...If you do it you shld do a journal and we can see how that turns out....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah man...as soon as my girlfriend lets me learn this camera...lol...she needs to read the book cover to cover I will start posting pics and doing journals and such.  The only reason I haven't been doing a journal for this current grow is I had no way of showing pics.  I have around 4 or 5 weeks left in flower for this grow, so I will not do a journal at all, but I will definately putting up some pics soon...and continue to until they are done.

But most definately would like to do some journaling here!


----------



## Bobo (Jan 19, 2010)

Im hoping to put mine out on mothersday. Seems to be the safest time. U can drop a few in ur garden and hide them in ur tomatos. The soil has just started to warm up, Heavy rains should be just bout over and very seldom dose it frost after that. And i would have to look at a calender to see when summer solstece is but thats the most lite ur gonna get out of the year, so mid Mays kind off a good start and would give  the most light


----------



## Subnaum (Jan 19, 2010)

Im on bored! Ive actually had this idea in my head for a couple days. Imagine three harvests in a season!!!! Im def holding a spot in the garden this year for some autos.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2010)

Find the peak of your yearly daylight summer hours and aim that to be week 8 of your Auto grows then work back to find your germination date 

eace:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

That was my plan to Hippy! 

The longest day is the summer solstice correct?  if so that is june 21 for me?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 20, 2010)

Just ordered some beans .  Lowlife AK47, some more short stuff Himalaya Blue Diesel and Buddha White Dwarf.  

I think I'm going to grow in outdoor hempy buckets :hubba: and start as soon as the beans arrive.  Is growing in buckets within the rules


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2010)

In the UK the longest average daylight hours is mid July (16.5 - 17 hours)

So from roughly 18th of May I germ my Auto's.

2 weeks later, germ more, 2 weeks later, germ more etc.

This takes advantage of the waning light for different stages of growth on the later germed Auto's.

My last harvest of Auto's is around mid September (14 - 15 hours)

So I can get 4 - 5 harvests a year from outside Auto's.

The later in the year that I harvest the lower the yield, the high yeild outsiders are at the end of July so this is where I aim most plants to finish 

I am smoking the cured Auto's when the other outsiders are thinking of harvesting the big girls.

I grow big girls as well, the Auto's I grow give me something to smoke and keeps me occupied during the summer, so while my biggies are still in veg, I am looking after them and harvesting continual until they are ready.

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

This is a grand idea and I've also considered autos outdoors.... I mean the stealth aspect is part of the breeders pitch but..... what about temps? Here we often experience 100+ days of 100F from June-August. I've read some posts that suggest a plant stops growing at temps over 85F.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 20, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> This is a grand idea and I've also considered autos outdoors.... I mean the stealth aspect is part of the breeders pitch but..... what about temps? Here we often experience 100+ days of 100F from June-August. I've read some posts that suggest a plant stops growing at temps over 85F.



Yet another good question that needs answering, OHC


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> This is a grand idea and I've also considered autos outdoors.... I mean the stealth aspect is part of the breeders pitch but..... what about temps? Here we often experience 100+ days of 100F from June-August. I've read some posts that suggest a plant stops growing at temps over 85F.



Before I got my cool tube I battled heat issues in my tent and the autos did well...I think if anything the only problem I had was from high humidity which caused one plant to get mold...all I can say is gve it a shot and we all will see exactly what problems if any high temps cause...that's what is going to be so cool about this outdoor auto grow..different locals will gve us plenty of different grow conditions...


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> That was my plan to Hippy!
> 
> The longest day is the summer solstice correct?  if so that is june 21 for me?




I found this cool info on-line...


 We'll start our tour of the solstice in the north, with Anchorage, Alaska and head south in the U.S. and then move on to international cities. It's interesting to compare the difference in sunrise and sunset in various locales around the globe.

*Anchorage, Alaska*

 On June 21, the sun rises in Anchorage at 4:20 a.m. and sets at 11:42 p.m. The earliest sunrise Anchorage experiences is at 4:20 a.m. but lasts from June 15 through June 23. The latest sunset also corresponds to the solstice sunset at 11:42 p.m. but lasts from June 21 through June 26.

*Seattle, Washington*

 The solstice in Seattle experiences a sunrise at 5:11 a.m. and sunset at 9:10 p.m. The earliest sunrise of 5:10 a.m. lasts from June 13-18. The maximum sunset of 9:10 p.m. lasts from June 20 through July 2.

*Portland, Oregon*

 Portland's solstice sunrise and sunset correspond precisely with its latest sunrise and sunset of 5:21 a.m. and 9:03 p.m. The maximums last from June 10-21 and June 21-July 2 respectively.

*New York City, New York*

 The Big Apple sees the sun rise at 5:24 a.m. on June 21 and set at 8:30 p.m. Maximums are one minute off - 5:23 a.m. from June 12-17 and 8:31 from June 22-July 3.

*Sacramento, California*

 On June 21, Sacramento's sunrise is at 5:42 a.m. and its sunset is at 8:33 p.m. The maximums are each one minute off of the solstice times. The earliest sunrise in Sacramento is 5:41 a.m. which lasts from June 7-20 and the latest sunset is at 8:34 p.m. from June 25-July 1.

*Los Angeles, California*

 What a difference 400 miles makes! When I was a boy growing up in Sacramento, I remember my grandmother calling from Los Angeles on the telephone late on summer nights. She'd be upset that I was still out playing even when it was dark. Explaining that the sun had still not set in Sacramento was an impossible proposition.
 Nonetheless, on June 21 the sun rises in L.A. at 5:41 a.m. and sets at 8:07 p.m., which would've given me a full 26 extra minutes of sun-lit play time! L.A.'s earliest sunrise is the same as the solstice and lasts from June 4-21 but the sunset is one minute later, 8:08 p.m. from June 28-July 1.

*Miami, Florida*

 Miami experiences sunrise at 6:30 a.m. on the 21st and sunset at 8:14 p.m. It's maximums are 6:28 a.m. from June 6-12 and 8:16 p.m. from June 30-July 5.

*Honolulu, Hawaii*

 Much closer to the equator and the 12-hour daylight that places on the equator experience on June 20-21, Honolulu has a sunrise of 5:50 a.m. and sunset of 7:16 p.m. The earliest sunrise in Hawaii is 5:49 a.m. from May 28-June 18 and the latest sunset is 7:18 p.m. from June 29-July 10.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

OHC I dont think they stop growing at those temps because here it is well over 90 the whole grow season sometimes into the 100's for weeks..and the plants seem to get huge...now at night it does get down to about 70's-90's... interesting question. I think sativas grow better in the heat than indicas..maybe it depends on the plant?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

Hamster - You left out Bugtussle? Heck - you left out the whole of the interior of the country? You city slickers:farm:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think growth stops at 85, but slows considerably.  But that theory is also based on indoor growing information so it may be different with mother nature...I'm not sure.  I know even here in the Great Lakes region we have days above 85 frequently, and it seems like my outdoor plants always seemed happy on those hot muggy days of high humidity.

I think 2dog has a point there also, alot of the sativa's grow around the equator where the temp easily gets over 100*.

I really think those stats of high of 85, and low of 55 are more for "optimal indoor conditions"  but I'm not sure....But I mean it's been growing outdoors a heck of alot longer than indoors.  

Thanks HL for the solstice info...so in reality my longest day could be a few days earlier than what I thought...or at least only off by a minute  so I'll shoot for germing to begin in the middle/end of april.

Art I was thinking of using 5 gallon buckets, just for the simple fact of being able to move them to wherever the sun is shining.  I don't think we really are haveing rules are we?  I mean it's more of a learning experiment than a competition right?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 20, 2010)

This could turn into a very useful thread for a lot of people 

eace:


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah no real rules...just trying to see how autos do outdoors in various conditions...this shld provide some really good info for everyone...


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This could turn into a very useful thread for a lot of people
> 
> eace:



That's what I am hoping for...there seems to be very little info on growing autos outdoors so I figured why don't we as a community answer some of those questions...shld be a lot of fun as well....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm seeing a definite advantage to the members farther north, both in longer daylight hrs and in milder temps... still on the fence. Don't want to give up yeild with bought seeds and I can't see my seed breed seeds being properly ready till mid summer. I'm definitely interested in the results though.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 20, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hamster - You left out Bugtussle? Heck - you left out the whole of the interior of the country? You city slickers:farm:



Here's a great daylight calculator for any part of the country:

hXXp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/astronomy.html?n=1081&month=7&year=2009&obj=sun&afl=-11&day=1


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2010)

I will be in on this with a friend who wants to do a winter run of autos for seed and then plant outside.  We have decided on RRF and Hindu Kush. 

Being further north does not always mean milder temps.  I am close to the 45th parallel, in the mountains, and we still get 100+ temps in the summer.  However, it also gets quite cold in the winter--down to -10F or so.  I do not feel safe planting anything outside until towards the end of May as we can get late freezes.

This should be fun with a bunch of us from different parts of the country trying autos outside.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hamster - You left out Bugtussle? Heck - you left out the whole of the interior of the country? You city slickers:farm:



Sorry interior of the country....I can only post that which I find....they had nothing listed for the interior....


----------



## 420benny (Jan 20, 2010)

This is going to be a killer thread, I promise. benny can feel it,lol. If any of you are lucky enough to have extra beans to try, here is an experiment I invite you to try with me. Say your best early start date is May 15. Start a few 10 days before that and a few 5 days early. So, some on the 5th, the 10th and most on the 15th. It could be interesting to see how far we can push the start and compare results. Of course, we are starting beans at all times after this. We can play the same thing on the other end, in late summer, risking the wet weather. At least these can be moved if needed, except for the ones in the ground.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

4/20 looks like the perfect day to pop some beans for my piece of the globe.

Benny I was thinking of something very similar, only I was thinking more like 2 weeks apart, with maybe a total of 20 auto's but I haven't looked at prices for seed packs either...lol...maybe 10, but I'd really like to try a few different ones.  Do they sell these by the singles, or 3 or 5 packs?


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> 4/20 looks like the perfect day to pop some beans for my piece of the globe.
> 
> Benny I was thinking of something very similar, only I was thinking more like 2 weeks apart, with maybe a total of 20 auto's but I haven't looked at prices for seed packs either...lol...maybe 10, but I'd really like to try a few different ones.  Do they sell these by the singles, or 3 or 5 packs?



Depends on where you order them...single seed centre has them by the single...attitude I think is a 5 pack of fem or a 10 pack of regular...I think dope seeds is the same 5/10...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

I've never used dope seeds...they pretty reliable?  I was looking at some strain awhile back, and clicked on a link that took me to their site.  Oh it was some C99 put out by the Spice Bro's.


----------



## NorthernHoney (Jan 21, 2010)

Count me in I have been thinking about this for a bit now, I just ordered seeds today and asked about auto's and the guy was clueless on heights so I am going to have to make a trip to the big city or buy online.


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I've never used dope seeds...they pretty reliable?  I was looking at some strain awhile back, and clicked on a link that took me to their site.  Oh it was some C99 put out by the Spice Bro's.



Yes Dope sees is a good reliable site...I hve ordered from them a cpl times with no problems...


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

NorthernHoney said:
			
		

> Count me in I have been thinking about this for a bit now, I just ordered seeds today and asked about auto's and the guy was clueless on heights so I am going to have to make a trip to the big city or buy online.



Glad to hve you aboard...


----------



## tcbud (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.calendar-updates.com/sun...lonMin=54&lonSec=1&hrsToGMT=8&cities=&dayAns=

That is a long link.  I find this link gets me a good sunrise time.  You can put in any date too.  I like that when deciding how long of time/light my seeds are gonna be popping under and try to get that amount of inside/outside light the same on any given "take them outside day". That way I am able to avoid the dreaded REVEDGE.  I am gonna be shooting for the mid May mark (I think this is aproximate 14 hour day here) to put them out, baring any late frost forcasts.  I dont know if this is the same link Art gave out for sunrise sunset times.

As for my input on temps, I try to get my girls a steady 46f night time temp before I put them out.  As for the upper temps, we had some days into the high 110's last summer and will get some every summer.  I think the girls I have grown loved those high temps.  Water is the issue more to me, making sure in the higher temps to keep the plant hydrated.  In *pots* that is essential I have found.  Pots in Hot weather need watering more than the "let it dry out" standard.

Bring on Spring!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 21, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> ...
> That is a long link.  I find this link gets me a good sunrise time.  You can put in any date too.  I like that when deciding how long of time/light my seeds are gonna be popping under and try to get that amount of inside/outside light the same on any given "take them outside day". That way I am able to avoid the dreaded REVEDGE.  I am gonna be shooting for the mid May mark (I think this is aproximate 14 hour day here) to put them out, baring any late frost forcasts.  I dont know if this is the same link Art gave out for sunrise sunset times.
> 
> ...



Hi ya, tc!  The link I posted gives you the whole year, but more importantly, does the length of day calculations for you, too :hubba:

hXXp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/astronomy.html?n=1081&month=7&year=2009&obj=sun&af  l=-11&day=1


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 25, 2010)

count me in....once its not winter. spring time will be auto time in my outdoor garden..


----------



## 420benny (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, fellow students, here is our first quest. We need to find out how big these autos are going to get outside. We also need to know how big a pot they need, or if they do better, or worse in the ground. I saw a couple gjs at bbay. Maybe we can look around and meet back here to share new info. Sound good? Others have tried our experiment. We just need to tap into that wealth of knowledge. We all know how expensive auto beans are.


----------



## mrdavid (Jan 27, 2010)

Count me in I will have some beans by then..


----------



## 420benny (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay, I have a new question. Let's say I germ 4 beans of one of my auto strains. Say I get 2 males. Is there any reason to let both flower and save and mix the pollen to make beans with? I am assuming they both look the same, as far as phenos go. If obviously different, I can see keeping the plants separate, saving the pollen and pollinating and marking branches of the girls I want seeds from. So, I guess the next question is: Are there known different phenos in the RRF, Lowlife Automatic AK47 x Auto Blueberry, Lowlife Automatic White Russian?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 29, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Okay, I have a new question. Let's say I germ 4 beans of one of my auto strains. Say I get 2 males. Is there any reason to let both flower and save and mix the pollen to make beans with? I am assuming they both look the same, as far as phenos go. If obviously different, I can see keeping the plants separate, saving the pollen and pollinating and marking branches of the girls I want seeds from. ...



I was just thinking about this today, benny .  I'm assuming the yields will be less outside in the 1st place.  So why not do a seed run at the same time?


----------



## 420benny (Jan 29, 2010)

Howdy Art! I am betting on nice yields with good sunlight and enough of it. I think I hit jackpot on a thread about our project. I just found it and haven't read the whole thing. Highlights include cows eating 100s of mj plants, crosses between strains, 4 foot auto plants?? Huge, freakin' grow, hundreds of plants, but lots of info we can use. Keep looking gang. There are more out there.
hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=124036
You will have to join to see the pics. Look at how many members are online. OMG!


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy Art! I am betting on nice yields with good sunlight and enough of it. I think I hit jackpot on a thread about our project. I just found it and haven't read the whole thing. Highlights include cows eating 100s of mj plants, crosses between strains, 4 foot auto plants?? Huge, freakin' grow, hundreds of plants, but lots of info we can use. Keep looking gang. There are more out there.
> hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=124036
> You will have to join to see the pics. Look at how many members are online. OMG!



Yeah I hve been a member there for a while now...it's a good site...a lil too advanced for me though...a lot of breeders on there...


----------



## 420benny (Jan 30, 2010)

I read the whole gj. It was worth reading. It took a lot of work, but it was successful for the original plan, which was to be out of the woods and rain by mid September. The poster made a video when he planted in June
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2rWHAzwH0A
Oh, it looked like they grew between a foot and 4 feet tall. A few odd ones were 5 footers. Yield was around 2 zips per, I think, on average


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 31, 2010)

count me in . Last year I planted Diesel Ryder in middle of  March in southeast US the nights were  still cool and the plants did not grow as well as the ones planted in the middle of summer  I gathered seeds off of plants that were out till first frost . IMO the premium time to plant autos is wait till the nights get in the 60's then set out seedlings.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 3, 2010)

im going to use my short stuff mystery kush seeds that i got with my order from dope seeds. i plan on starting the baby indoors under my mh until it sexes, then moving outside. probably early to mid june i want it to be outside growing. im thinking about a 3 gallon or 5 gallon container with FFOF. this is gonna be great. outdoor auto plants all over north america. (sorry if i forgot any european growers...)


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 5, 2010)

im gonna do a shitload of easyryder fems


----------



## 420benny (Feb 5, 2010)

I got the last of my beans yesterday. here's my whole list:
LowRyder#2xAK47 (3 fems)
Russian Rocket Fuel (10 reg)
Auto White Russian (10 reg)
Auto AK47xauto blueberry (10 reg)
I plan on starting some of the RRF indoors soon to make a seed run. I may have my buddy start the WRs inside to also get more beans. The 3 fems are going into large smart pots outside in June. Ideally, by then I will have some decent auto pollen to make more beans on those girls. This should be fun. It seems that those who have already tried this have had better luck by waiting a bit to put them out. I want to test this, by doing both early and later in the same spot here.


----------



## 420benny (Feb 5, 2010)

Somebody hide my credit card! Found a new auto to try

hxxps://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=97&products_id=2177
	&#8356;41.03
MDZ Sour 60
Click to enlarge
Breeder : Mdanzig
Environment : Indoor / Outdoor
Seeds Per Pack : 10

What do you get when you cross Joint Doctors "Lowryder", Dutch Passions "Master Kush", Dj Shorts "Original Blueberry", and BOG's "Sour Bubble"?
A super-fast finishing auto-flowering hybrid that sends a punch to the brain, and a zing to the palate.

This baby is built fro speed, and will finish in 60 days from seed. totally bypassing the vegetative state, and going immediately into flowering within the first 21 days, hence "Sour 60".
So after 7 years of intensive breeding, exclusively with auto-flowering strains, I believe I have a plant that can stand up to the big boys,
and more than satisfy a connoisseurs taste buds as well. I was always very fond of BOG's "Sour Bubble",
and I basically couldnt help myself from trying to make an auto hybrid using a wonderful "Sour Bubble" Purple male, combined with other top shelf strains.

Indoors, with a light regiment of 18/6, or 12/12, she will do fantastic, but excels under 24 hours of constant light.
She is perfect for vegetative rooms, or areas with short summers, as you can grow several harvests in one short season outdoors.

Auto-flowering plants might not be for everyone, but with constant improvements being made, they will surely hold their own in the cannabis community.
	Reviews 		

0 items
Write Review	Write a review on this product!
Help Desk !


----------

